# HELP i have VW mark 4 jetta will the seats from A6 fit in my jetta



## dons2oo2svo (May 27, 2006)

My seat in my Jetta blew out ON THE PASSENGER SIDE i can get the interior out of 2001 A6 black leather just wondering how much work to make it fit thanks don


----------



## xrt52 (Jun 18, 2004)

It will not be a dirrect fit. An A6 is much wider than your MK4


----------



## dons2oo2svo (May 27, 2006)

*a6 back is narrower then a4*

a6 back is narrower then a4 there are air bags on both sides a4 is 48 and a6 is 44 thanks don


----------

